# Variation in latex thickness: Does it matter?



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

A while back a friend of mine who works for Simple Shot had gotten a roll of their .7 latex. He's a sling nerd like all of us, and noticed a difference in the pull of the latex. He slapped a micrometer on it and to his surprise found that it was .66 thick on one side and .72 thick on the other. This lead me to putting a gauge on every roll of latex I own (over 100 at present count) and I was amazed at just how much variation they had. A roll of Celtic Catty latex that was advertised as .5 turned out to be .42. Several rolls of GZK latex were inconsistent. 
.58 black - .5
.66 black & green - .58 
.7 black - .66
1mm black - .95
Today I got in an order of Simple Shot latex, and to my amazement it's one of the most consistent latex brands I have. 
.5 - .52 
.6 - .6
.7- .71
.8 - .77-.8 (this roll had the most variation)
1mm - 1.14mm
What does this mean for shooters? 
1) Don't throw a latex out until you've gauged it to see how thick it really is. 
2) slight variations in thickness can and do make a speed & draw difference
3) Adjust tapers and shoot it anyway

Has anyone else done any latex thickness measurements and found surprising results? 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey AFS, over the years I have also known different types of elastomers to have different thickness readings from one end to the other. I haven't seen too much of it with natural gum rubber, but have seen it with some latex sheeting. The absolute worst as far as differing thickness on the same sheet is Linatex a latex formulation. Their quality control has to be the worst. I've had sheets that mic differences of up to .020" from one end of a 12" piece to the other! I use it to my advantage though. I just cut a regular taper but keep the thicker end of the differing rubber at the front. In effect a "Double Tapered set". You are right on though. The quality control on some of Latex distributors is severly lacking. Good post Bud.


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I mic'd every new roll of latex this year. It's good to know that you are not getting weaker or stronger because you bands have change thickness. SS latex that I've order from various times have all been different. So far, I think the companies that just make latex like Precise and Sumeike are pretty consistent.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Heifereye said:


> I mic'd every new roll of latex this year. It's good to know that you are not getting weaker or stronger because you bands have change thickness. SS latex that I've order from various times have all been different. So far, I think the companies that just make latex like Precise and Sumeike are pretty consistent.


Precise, Sumeike, Sheshou, and 100% Slingshot are the most consistent latexes I've ever put a micrometer on

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This is a good reminder that latex is a refined tree sap - not a plastic, metal or other man-made product. Every batch can vary from the previous one. And it can and does change after it is processed. But it is the best slingshot stuff yet!


----------



## MolecularConcept (Jun 9, 2021)

im glad someone had the tools and time to test this were you using vernier calipers or and actual micrometer to measure?


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

MolecularConcept said:


> im glad someone had the tools and time to test this were you using vernier calipers or and actual micrometer to measure?


An actual micrometer. I have a thickness gauge but I don't like it as much as the micrometer

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great! So my takeaway is that my system of eyeballin', stretching, smelling and tasting my band sets before I shoot them is a solid plan.


----------

